# Hello from Brazil!



## LdMD (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi everyone!!!     I discovered Specktra a few years ago, I think, when I was searching for certain products or collections on Google, and almost every time I did it, Specktra popped out as one of the first results. So, I thought: "This forum must be good!" and I was right, you all seem very helpful and pleasant people! I'm very excited to start chatting with you!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     I've been regularly reading the forum since the beginning of this year, but only now I've felt ready to enjoy the party!     Wish you all the best!     See ya!      Ps.: Feel free to correct my english, it is not my first language, and I want to learn and practice more here.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome to the Specktra PARTY!!!


----------



## LdMD (Nov 12, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Welcome to the Specktra PARTY!!!


Thank you @Jessica!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Meena124 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello welcome to this forum


----------



## LdMD (Nov 16, 2013)

Meena124 said:


> Hello welcome to this forum


  Thank you @Meena124! Welcome too!!!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Nov 18, 2013)

welcome beautiful


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

ClassicBeauty said:


> welcome beautiful


Thank you @ClassicBeauty!!!


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## LdMD (Nov 24, 2013)

MmeSpark said:


> Hello!


----------



## trihogaster (Dec 4, 2013)

hello, i have been in brasil two times (i'm from croatia, europe) and i have so much beautifull memoryes 
  welcome!


----------



## LdMD (Dec 27, 2013)

trihogaster said:


> hello, i have been in brasil two times (i'm from croatia, europe) and i have so much beautifull memoryes
> welcome!


Hello @trihogaster, thank you!

Which places did you visit? I'm glad you enjoyed your stay here!


----------



## trihogaster (Dec 28, 2013)

LdMD said:


> Hello @trihogaster, thank you!
> 
> Which places did you visit? I'm glad you enjoyed your stay here!


i went to recife, sao joao, praia dos carneiros, porto de galinhas and rio de janeiro 
  best time ever!


----------



## LdMD (Dec 28, 2013)

LdMD said:


> Hello @trihogaster, thank you!
> 
> Which places did you visit? I'm glad you enjoyed your stay here!
> 
> ...


  Beach time, huh?! I live in a litoral city too, north of Recife! Beautiful places you visited!!!


----------

